# poisin



## 110 street (Apr 18, 2005)

i just set up 10g vivarium i have about 60 percnt land and 40 water i placed in 10 guppies to cycle the water and 4 fire belly toads just for a look write now. the problem is that i dont want the local fire belly toads they are nice but i want the poison darts,im in new york and can not find them even the spot where i got my reds dont carry them so im asking if ne one can help with a site it will be appreciated.


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

You do know that dart frogs cannot see standing water right? They often die because they dont know where to go once they are in the water. Just thought I would let you know before you spend that much cash.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

reptiledepot.com sells them


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

110 street said:


> im in new york and can not find them even the spot where i got my reds dont carry them so im asking if ne one can help with a site it will be appreciated.
> [snapback]1112772[/snapback]​


You're in luck.








There is a reptile show held in White Plains and a few vendors always sell poison dart frogs. If I'm reading the list right, it looks like the next show will be on Sept. 11, but that gives you plenty of time to research, research, research.

A great vendor that often attends these shows is Black Jungle Terrarium Supply. Thay sell vivarium supplies and lots of poison dart frogs. Here's their webpage: 
http://www.blackjungle.com/home.htm

If you don't want to wait that long, there will be a huge reptile show in Hamburg, PA on Aug. 6. But that will be a longer drive for you.

Here is the reptile show schedule: http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html

My personal thought on this is there are many frogs that, although less colorful than poison dart frogs, are far, far easier to take care of and adapt better to living in a vivarium or aquarium.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yup. Research is key. Poison dart frogs are not exactly 'aquatic'. moved...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

where are you in ny? i know of a few places since i used to keep 30 of them in a 50breader.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

fell like driving? ive seen them in nj for like 14 bucks


----------



## 110 street (Apr 18, 2005)

bullsnake i just heard about the reptile show i just missed the that passed but thanks alot. i think i will wait for the one in sept just to give my self some time to read a lil more on them. fish finder and mrodge i still would like to know the location of these places i do drive im in harlem newyork. and yes markley i know they dont see very well ive been reading on them all day every day at work 4 the last month i think im going to set up this empty 30g i have and not do the 10g. or just keep the fire bellys in there because they can not stay with the darts ne ways thaks every body.


----------

